# Infrared proximity sensor????



## NachosCheese (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not a tech guy by any means, but I am doing some research to try and start working on a new product. Basically I need a sensor that is lightweight that can go on a small vehicle (which would be moving at 20-40mph) and then way points that will remain stationary. When the sensor gets within a specified distance of the way point it is recorded. I'm not exactly sure what to be searching for so I am hoping this triggers some thoughts in some one that could steer me in the right direction. Any help would be appreciated!

Thank you in advance!
Nachos


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Something like this maybe? Wireless Magnetic Sensor Node for Vehicle Detection With Optical Wake-Up


----------

